# Which router? TP-Link TD-W8968 or Netgear D1500 or D-Link DSL-2750U



## ShaQ.Blogs (Jul 13, 2016)

I am looking for a router for a cousin of mine which connects to BSNL (RJ11 port - ADSL).
After searching around for quite a while, I came across these 3 models.

1. TP-Link TD-W8968 
2. Netgear D1500 
3. D-Link DSL-2750U 
4. Open to other suggestions if reliable (Anything from ASUS worth considering)?


However, I am having a difficult time choosing between the 3. 
We are looking for one that is reliable with no nagging issues like periodic disconnections.


----------

